# B&W CM7s Bi-Amp or Bi-wire



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

I just purchased the Bowers and Wilkins CM7s, CM Center and the CM1s for the rear, in the manual it says you can Bi-Wire them but says nothing about Bi-Amping, I have the Onkyo TX-SR606 and you can use the surround rear channel for Bi-Amping the front left and right. I was wondering if anyone new if it was safe to Bi-Amp them. Also does anyone know the advantage of Bi-Wiring speakers, I mean to me it would seem that electrically there would be no difference.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

No real difference. Bi-music.

Kal


----------



## Lobotomy^ (Nov 19, 2007)

There might be difference between normal, bi-wire and bi-amping. You have to try to find out. And even if you hear the difference, you have to decide which of them sounds best. Speakers might be designed to have advantage from bi-wire or bi-amping, but they might add another pair of connections simply because it's more appealing if they have the option.

Electrically there is difference between normal and bi-wire connection, but everyone can't hear the difference or it can't be heard with every speakers. Bi-amping on the other hand should do difference as there shouldn't be any interference between drivers of single speakers. Should be heardable mainly at cross over frequency.

Multi-room option on amp doesn't meen that it can be used to bi-amping. I don't know how it is supported on your amp.

On my experience bi-wire gave me more open sound with quite cheap speakers. Bi-amping with 4 channel stereo mode of H/K AVR 235 made sound messy. Try it yourself, basic speaker cable is cheap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help, on the Onkyo 606 you can configure it to run in Bi Amp mode if you are only using 5.1. I will experiment with it see what happens.


----------

